# Sonax BSD: What’s everyone progressed too ?



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

BSD has been my QD of choice since it first became the rage. Yes it’s a bit grabby. But it was always cheap and readily available. Neither of those are now true. Although it beaded brilliantly and longevity was ace. As as the household car cleaning guy….I do get through a fair bit of QD spray - and I’m more interested in protection than ultimate ‘shine’.

So what next ?

FK425.
Dodo Juice Future Armour.
Turtle Wax Sealant Hydrophobic Spray
Or ???

**And I’d like to a least try a bottle or two of something before I commit to 5ltrs in bulk.

Cheers.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I still have a 5L BSD as my winter protection. I love the stuff.

I have far too many QD/Spray Sealants on the shelf but my faves are:

- Carbon Collective Finale Detailer,
- Bouncers Done & Dusted Si Edition,
- Detailed Online Ceramic Detailer,


----------



## Zurdo666 (May 25, 2018)

I mix BSD with Adams Detail Spray and get the best of two worlds.
No grabbbiness and lovely shine.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I mix BSD with Autoglym Express Wax (AquaWax) and it's easy to use, slick, and super glossy with a slightly more natural "wax" look.

Seems to still be durable too.

I've got a full bottle of BSD and about 3litres of Autoglym Express Wax left, so i am sorted for a while.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Been using it for so long and very much a case of if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. Then I ordered a couple of packs of Mitchell & Kings new budget microfibres and they sent a sample of their own qd in the box and it is awesome, so currently working my way through a litre of that. Gloss is better than bsd and application is definitely better, limited rain so far but I think bsd might still have the edge on beading.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I've got some after years of not using it. Bought it when the hype train was in flow. Its great stuff. Seems its gone up in price recently.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Imprezaworks said:


> I've got some after years of not using it. Bought it when the hype train was in flow. Its great stuff. Seems its gone up in price recently.


Hasn't it just ! Used to always be able to find it on ECP or similar at around £7 or £8 a bottle. Now it's £15 almost everywhere. And most are out of stock anyway 🤷*♂


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yup. I bought my last through car parts for less (ecp other company) for just under 8 quid I think. Someone posted on another forum there isn't any stock or its jumped in price. No idea why really.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Yup. I bought my last through car parts for less (ecp other company) for just under 8 quid I think. Someone posted on another forum there isn't any stock or its jumped in price. No idea why really.


One of the many "benefits" we are seeing of Brexit I would guess?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bsd is a top notch product, not very fashionable but is so good at what it does. Always have it in my arsenal 
Future armour is really good,pretty durable and very versatile,pleasure to use and leaves a nice shine but not in the same league when it comes to hydrophobics
Tw sealant hydrophobic wax is also good but i prefer future armour
Maybe give polish angel rapidwaxx a go,quite expensive but a little goes a long way,lovely to use, amazing gloss and hydrophobics, lasts pretty well too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Apples to orange IMO but i'm very happy with the gloss carpro's ech20 leaves. So i assume their elixir is very nice and similar. Which would be closer to BSD but maybe not so stout.

My BSD was frozen a 3 years ago when i first started out so i never did get to use it much. I had to throw it away.

Hundreds of spray products.  One of the best if you are looking for mths of protection is cancoat.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think BSD is that expensive.
5 litres for less than £40 is a bargain, albeit out of stock at the moment. 
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sona...XhufEfONEZ5Q7U7s9mdztjcrA6MrEKLxoC55AQAvD_BwE


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> I don't think BSD is that expensive.
> 5 litres for less than £40 is a bargain, albeit out of stock at the moment.
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sona...XhufEfONEZ5Q7U7s9mdztjcrA6MrEKLxoC55AQAvD_BwE


And that's the issue in most places....

Kinda like a Yellow Ferrari door only being £20 at the scrapyard; but they have none in right now :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Did see the 5l at that price. Bit overkill for me, will just savour whats remaining in my bottle lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Still using a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 on the wife's VW up!

Using Gyeon Cure on my X3 where I was using the BSD 'mixes' on my Leon Cupra


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Heather from Auto Care HQ has just put a short test on some QD's including BSD,GT etc. Worth a quick look.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah just watched it. I was first. Lol.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

HaHa, it's sometimes quite surreal what happens on these threads!


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I love BSD as it's so easy to use and it used to be so cheap. I definitely recommend Turtle Wax hydrophobic sealant wax. Every bit as durable as bsd and it leaves a slicker finish. On offer at Euro Car Parts at £7. Carparts4less have Turtle Wax dry and shine for only £5.34 and wax it wet for £3.46. A really cheap option is Simoniz Quick Shine detailer only £2.25 at Wilko's. Can't go wrong at those prices.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I still use BSD. Used to use it as a topper for Bilt Hamber DSW, but now I just don't have the time. Not found much that beads like it.

The Turtlewax does feel slicker but simply doesn't come close in terms of beading and water behaviour. And really, how often do you 'touch' the car?! I sometimes use Turtlewax Hydrophobic sealant wax on door handles! Oh and on my (glass) shower doors...

Didn't realise it'd gone up in price, however.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

I still mix it with the V07 from CG. goes very good.
About 60/40 ratio for the BSD. Sometimes 70/30 to make it less thick.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’ve been using a 50/50 mix of BSD and Adams for a couple of years and it’s great. I have some Done and dusted SI which is really nice but feel like I want something to give a quick wipe down without the added SI component. I’ve been using Koch Chemie FSE which is excellent as a stand alone QD but it’s also a great water spot remover should you ever find yourself in the need for one.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bristle Hound said:


> Still using a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 on the wife's VW up!
> 
> Using Gyeon Cure on my X3 where I was using the BSD 'mixes' on my Leon Cupra


Out of interest, where did you get the Serious Performance UGSDv3 from? I can only find an eBay listing and the website for them doesn't seem to work. Just was curious, wanted to find out a little more about the company and product but thought was a little weird?


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I still have a bottle of BSD kicking around. I tend to flick between QD's and grab whatever takes my fancy. Got a bit annoyed with BSD being so grabby until a friend recommended I mixed it 1:1 with DI water. Much easier to use, bulks it out a lot but I just wish I had mixed it with the Aqua Wax AG I have lying about as I would be keen to see how they compare.

My favourite QD for protection has to be Infinity Wax Ceramic QD. Slick as you like, gives an OK shine but beading is so close to BSD and its much easier to apply. Quite a few people realy rate the IW QD's but ive only got 1.

Also recently got Rapidwaxx and Blue Xilion from Polish Angel. Only used RW so far but goodness they're brilliant!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i still use BSD on the wifes car over Fusso, cant see any reason to change tbh, its very cheap, performs amazing, goes on and off very easily no streaks etc, and seems to last well too


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I put fresh BSD on last weekend as a drying aid and am sitting here now in my home office watching the thunderstorm rain just bounce and run off the car.

Its really quite soothing :argie::argie:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

..... But then the mad hailstones shower here set all the car alarms off in the street !!!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Love BSD, I've tried many others that have been 'regression' rather than progression.:thumb:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

BSD has always been an old favourite but yesterday for the first time I’ve just used the new Sonax Ceramic ultra slick detailer over the Ceramic spray sealant (orange bottles), it is literally BSD on steroids albeit with a fantastically slick surface. I was impressed with the sealant on its own but topped with the USD has stepped the game up further. I’m not easily bowled over by new products but this looks like my new topper/LSP of choice, fantastic!


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Glen B said:


> BSD has always been an old favourite but yesterday for the first time I've just used the new Sonax Ceramic ultra slick detailer over the Ceramic spray sealant (orange bottles), it is literally BSD on steroids albeit with a fantastically slick surface. I was impressed with the sealant on its own but topped with the USD has stepped the game up further. I'm not easily bowled over by new products but this looks like my new topper/LSP of choice, fantastic!


Sounds good! Where abouts are you getting it from. Not sure we have it here in the UK yet?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

sevenfourate said:


> Hasn't it just ! Used to always be able to find it on ECP or similar at around £7 or £8 a bottle. Now it's £15 almost everywhere. And most are out of stock anyway 🤷*♂


New distributor and a 30-40% price hike on cost price is the reason.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I occasionally still use BSD with CGV07.
Used it last weekend when the rain was forecast just to watch the water move around on the bonnet as if it was like ZERO GRAVITY whilst driving in the rain.:lol:

I find myself using more of the Turtle Wax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax more this year though.
Either as a sealant on dry paint or as a drying aid after washing.
Goes on so quickly on dry paint and buffs so fast too.
Beads can't match BSD though so I still need an occasional BSD hit to feed my addiction ;b


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

How does Bead maker compare to BSD ?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

bellguy said:


> How does Bead maker compare to BSD ?


Completely different products imho. Beadmaker gives amazing slickness and great gloss, and is really easy to use but gives little in terms of beading if that's what you want. The complete opposite of BSD really!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Glen B said:


> BSD has always been an old favourite but yesterday for the first time I've just used the new Sonax Ceramic ultra slick detailer over the Ceramic spray sealant (orange bottles), it is literally BSD on steroids albeit with a fantastically slick surface. I was impressed with the sealant on its own but topped with the USD has stepped the game up further. I'm not easily bowled over by new products but this looks like my new topper/LSP of choice, fantastic!


Have you compared the sealant to PNS ?
I am wondering this myself. 
Not sure if to stick with PNS & BSD or try these new orange bottles stuff.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

I replaced BSD with SONAX High Speed Wax.
Almost same procedure: a few sprays per panel, spread with damp mf, buff with dry mf to shine (small areas/panel at a time)
Because;
-almost same water behaviour as BSD
-high gloss (great carnauba shine)
-smooth (not grabby)
-easy to use (wet or dry)
-better price as BSD


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

At £8 it was near impossible to beat imo. I've still got some and find it a breeze to use.

How much is the one you mention?.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

even at £15, its as good or better than most/all other things at £15


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

vectra said:


> Have you compared the sealant to PNS ?
> I am wondering this myself.
> Not sure if to stick with PNS & BSD or try these new orange bottles stuff.


I haven't used PNS but have used P&S which I rate. The comparison I can make is that the USD has a much better slickness if that's what you're after, it is like the perfect BSD IMO.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

GUY'S, Clean and Shiny have BSD at £8.95 at the moment, i just bought 2 for my daughter as she loves the stuff


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Glen B said:


> I haven't used PNS but have used P&S which I rate. The comparison I can make is that the USD has a much better slickness if that's what you're after, it is like the perfect BSD IMO.


Sounds good.
:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Not found anything better than BSD.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

A QD that doesn't get a great deal of attention that is brilliant is Wowo's QD. 

Another that I always find myself going back to is Carpro Elixr. I love Reload so no surprises I really like Elixr as its half way between their Echo and Reload products from what I've heard.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

From my initial post - it's clear BSD is along way from being 'dead' ! So much love for this product. So long after it was brought to market too….

**In the end I've decided to have a go at slightly changing up my QD use.

I'm going to give FinishKare 425 a go. Purely on paintwork though (With BSD being a bit grabby, not the nicest to apply, and not the very best shine - but of course it does have awesome longevity. And beads with the best of them). I've applied this on one car already and it goes on very easily, smells fresh, is just £15 for one litre delivered - and looks / feels great on the car. Hopefully it lasts 'ok' in the real-World and a quick spritz every couple of washes keeps a layer on the paint…..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FinishKare-425-Ultra-Slick-Polywipe-32oz-/233255979539?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

AND: I'm also going to keep some BSD around and in my selection (Well, what is now the re-branded / re-marketed and ultimately available version (!). This (BSD) is great on wheels for making brake dust a doddle to remove. I also have some other trim where the finish / protection this gives is 'perfect'. So it's no chore having a bottle to hand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XTREME-Brilliant-Shine-Spray-Fast-Detailer-Large-1-Litre-Microfibre-Cloth-/184784922291?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

So my BSD use hasn't come to an end. It's just evolved. Perhaps ��


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

The answer for me is Nothing - I still love BSD and don't see any replacements for it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

BSD seems to be coming back in stock and the price is coming back down.

Euro Car Parts have stock @ £9.99


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I looked earlier and didn't see it. We use them in work so it's handy

Yeah it's in. Will grab a bottle Monday


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

GleemSpray said:


> BSD seems to be coming back in stock and the price is coming back down.
> 
> Euro Car Parts have stock @ £9.99


Clean and Shiney is £1.00 cheaper


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Do they deliver for a £1?

Can get mine dropped off in work ha ha


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I had a think about how often I bought BSD and how much I use.

I reckon about 50ml when used as a drying aid and it lasts a good 2 months of gentle shampoo washing until the beading starts properly going off.

So on that basis a bottle of BSD lasts me about 12 months to do both cars every couple of months and even longer when I mix it down with other products.

Really is an amazing product at a bargain basement price.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

BSD with 30% D and D si, this is with jet wash though, not rain which is even better, needed to get a load of salt water off the car, seems fine for a quick after wash topper, this is on top of TAC Systems One step Master sealant, no grab whatsoever and wipe off was a breeze.



















Very slick too.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Progressed to? For what?

For e, protection of this stuff is great. Not that great as a drying aid as your towel becomes hyrdophobic so you chase the beads around

moved to Megs xpress wax 3.8L but its not wowed me like the retail detailer did so Ill move to something else - got 3 litres to go though!

Not tried Gyeon stuff but it gets good ratings - going for their new chlorine wax and spray detailer as the gloss rating appear to be nice compared to DSW and autoQD, else id probably just stick 100% BH


----------

